

Homer Simpson's Guide to SAP ERP's Evolution - omnibrain
http://www.sapnwnewbie.com/2015/07/homer-simpsons-guide-to-sap-erp-evolution.html

======
itsdrewmiller
This is a good idea for how to introduce people to something that has a high
barrier to entry/understanding like SAP, but is poorly executed. It doesn't
even explain what the acronym "ERP" stands for, for example.

------
kb21
Are you saying boo or boourns?

~~~
trav4225
hah!

